# glow and strikethrough



## faila (Jan 24, 2003)

Is their a glowcommand on this board?

What about a strikethrough?

THeir are both realy cool. The glow command can emphasize words better than bold, and strike through can helpshow sarcasm.

Could we add these comands?


----------



## ltas (Jan 26, 2003)

"Glow" is evil!! (eek) Reallly nasty on eyes. Strikethrough would be nice though. Could be used for correcting stupid mistakes too. (To indicate exactly *how* stupid you have been)

*Does a chant to get the attention of moderators*


----------



## faila (Jan 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ltas _
> *"Glow" is evil!! (eek) Reallly nasty on eyes. Strikethrough would be nice though. Could be used for correcting stupid mistakes too. (To indicate exactly how stupid you have been)
> 
> *Does a chant to get the attention of moderators* *


 Glows not hard on the eyes, well i guess it could be, but most of the times its not. Yes strike through is very nice. I tried doing both of the already strike through is normally whatever

and glow is [glow=red]whatever[/glow] could be any colour not just red. But i think the must be added to the v bulletin script.


----------



## Beorn (Jan 26, 2003)

I personally hate the glow...I think it's realllllly ugly...


Anyway, I've fowarded this thread along to the webmaster...I'm gonna go set up strikethrough on my site...


----------



## ltas (Jan 28, 2003)

OK, thank you, Beorn.


----------

